# Car impounded



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Any one got any good advice for getting out of fines.

Went through a red light 1500 fine and 15 days impounded. 

a little excessive to say the least. 

any advice welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it Rosco.

Yeah it seems a bit excessive, but thats the way it is these days. I had contact the other day and my license was taken, but was allowed to drive.

Need to watch out for those black points though.

Stay put; Does not seem to be any way outa those fines


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Carlozz said:


> Sorry to hear about it Rosco.
> 
> Yeah it seems a bit excessive, but thats the way it is these days. I had contact the other day and my license was taken, but was allowed to drive.
> 
> ...


You gotta love this place! I had a similar thing happen to me. My license was confiscated and I was told it would be held for 2 days! I got in my car and the policeman who gave me the fine was standing right next to my car when I got in and drove off. He saw me, gave me the 'you shouldn't be driving' look but then completely ignored me and walked off! And to say the least, I was happily driving around without a license. Even drove down to the police station without a license! Some people seemed to think I was ok to drive whilst others said that I shouldn't be driving but since I never got told not to drive, I guess it must have been ok!

Totally agree with you though. It's a total waste of time to appeal a fine here - you'll never win!!


----------

